# VPS Avenger might move to elicenser with paid update on the 2.0 version after being pirated



## Jaap (Aug 13, 2019)

I just saw Manuel Schleis posting this in a VPS Avenger Facebook group and I can understand the sentiment to be honest. His plan is to release the 1.5 update as the last free update and then start working on a paid 2.0 update and likely that they will move as protection to the elicenser (the one used for Cubase and Vienna stuff). The current and the upcoming 1.5 version will remain dongle free

Here a copy of his post on his Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/VPSAvenger/

-----------------------------------
some important news:

Unfortunately the appearance of recent warez really hurt us hard. Using NOT the elicenser protection for VPS Avenger was a bold decision we made, listening to all those customers, who want to travel with their laptops, or dont want to plug a dongle permanently in general - but finally it turned out it was the wrong decision. Now we basically have to start from zero again. Its sad, that nowadays you are forced to do such protection measures, but unfortunately thats the world. I had a long talk with Rene and different solutions were on the table and I want to be completely honest here with you guys: One of them was, that version 1.5. becomes dongle protected and therefore NOT a free update. But since we already told you, that it will be free for our customers, we will stick to this promise - although the circumstances have changed. Version 1.5.X (+following bugfixes) will be the last bigger free update for Avenger with new content. It will contain the guitar module, a free XP, new analog filters, new skin, new factory library stuff and much much more. After this, I am sad to say, that it will be impossible for us to continue the way we did so far. We were happy, that we could spend the last 2 years mainly working on fun stuff, such as bringing you new features and sounds - but as the situation is now, much time is needed to maintain the copy protection. It will start with Avenger 2.0, which has to be a paid update (no price set yet) and will introduce (beside new features) the eLicenser dongle again, which was the only 100% secure mechanism for us yet: Our Dongle protected plugins were never cracked in any way. It will take quite a long time and effort to switch to the new protection system, so dont expect this update anytime soon. Furthermore each license key for the elicenser will cost money, so the update can't obviously be free. Updates after 2.0 will be free of charge again of course.

I know that some of you may not want to do the change to version 2.0 then, because they want no dongle, but unfortunately we have no other choice at the moment. They can of course still stick to their 1.5.x which will get bugfixes if necessary. There already have been more free updates and features for Avenger, than other products get in their entire lifetime. So no need to complain about sticking to 1.5.x. since its a fully fledged Avenger.

There was a similar situation with Nexus 1 > 2 if someone remembers.

Thanks to all loyal and nice people here in this group, who accompanied us so far!

Once it is 100% sure again (with v2.0), that only our customers who paid have acces to it, we will continue to make gifts in form of free sounds or new features. Looking forward to it!

I would strongly advise not to use any illegal XPs, especially not with your legit versions...

As some may have read, we planned to move our older plugins to a non-dongle protected system, but atm this plan is no longer valid obviously.

ps: only thing which could make us move away from the dongle plan would be, that 1.5.0 (which will get some copy protection fixes) will be secure and uncracked during the year of development for 2.0.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

